# touring the whitsundays



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have been looking at google earth recently around my local area and have found that it would be very possible to do an kayak whitsundays tour to several islands (doh!!). i was looking at a camping tour using the national parks facilties, over a 4 - 5 day period.

what i was wondering is anybody interested in such adventure, the best time of year would be sept - oct. the longest stretch of open water would be 8 - 9 ks and the majority of the tour would be on the sheltered sides of the islands.

i am more than willing to organise and plan, but would like to know if anyone is interested and able to undertake such a venture.

ps if camping isn't your style the 5 star accommodation is also available :lol:

cheers
carl


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That sounds awesome mate! What are the bitey handbags like around that area? Any issue? (Those things scare the buggery out of me)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

FishinDan said:


> That sounds awesome mate! What are the bitey handbags like around that area? Any issue? (Those things scare the buggery out of me)


yeah we have crocs but not out on the islands, although they are often seen in the ocean they are not hunting but commuting. crocs for this plan is NOT an issue.

cheers


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

kraley said:


> Hello Carl
> 
> On The Edge had organized a fly/charter sailing cat up there with yak transport for about $1500 a head ex Sydney that we couldn't get enough fellows to fill the boat on. He is gone until later this month (bastard took a 2 months off to go fishing) but you might want to pm him to see if he can still do it later this year. There are a couple of us who expressed interest.
> 
> -Ken


thanks for that Ken

i thought that that maybe the case, of not alot being able to commit hence the open call for interest. will pm OTE to catch up. depending how far people have to travel, it will heaps cheaper than $1500 but a lot less luxury.

carl


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Unfortunately I have commited to going away with the gf around that time. Work does want to me to use up as much leave as possible this year tho.

Rob.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Astro,
I would love to go - but!!- there is noway I could - I have just spent 8wks in the UK ( including 7wks LWOP)

FishinDan,
I have snorkeled around Hook Island and Whitehaven island without seeing any flatdogs (as we called them in the NT)

Cheers Mike


----------

